# Series 2 DT Users Unite



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

I want my recently deleted folder and I want it now. Please.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You will get it in due time. I figure mid-summer at the earliest.


----------



## ptdevlin (May 28, 2006)

I want my recently deleted folder and I want it now. Please


----------



## ptdevlin (May 28, 2006)

I also want a way to get my season pass info out of each tivo. It would be nice to be able to manage the now playing list from one tivo to another and be able to deleat programs from one tivo.I would also like control of recording from one tivo . it is getting to be a full time job with 4 tivos one is a dual tuner .


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

We know there will be another release this summer, from TiVo's announcements, that's probably when the codebase will converge again and you'll get Recently Deleted.

Merging code branches and then beta testing the merge takes time.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

For my DT, I'd like:

- Recently Deleted function
- KidZone and GuruGuides
- Product Watch (yes, I like it)
- proper transfer for TivoToGo files.

and, most of all,

- A brand new Series 3 to keep it company.


----------



## BigB (Dec 13, 2004)

What is GuruGuides is this where the little pictures plays while you look at the guide? If so I want that too.


Otherwise all I have to says is THANK YOU TIVO I LOVE MY DT! and thats a lot coming from someone who threw their less than a year old 80 hour in the closet not to long ago!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Why not resell that S2 or give it to someone?

And Guru Guides is basically subject area experts recommending shows. Like a Road & Track editor recommending a list of car shows.


----------



## BJ411 (Jun 5, 2006)

wj777 said:


> I want my recently deleted folder and I want it now. Please.


ME TOO ME TOO!!

and the showcase area is gone


----------



## BigB (Dec 13, 2004)

it has sound issues, that make the shows unwatchable.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

It's in 7.3, which, if you don't already have on your DT, you should shortly.


----------



## delphinus1966 (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree with all of the above. I want the recently deleted folder back with my DT. I also want control of my original series 2 that sits in a room where tv is not watched. I don't mind transferring the programs, but I HATE having to go into that room to manage the series 2. Why can't I delete shows from series 2 tivo using my series 2 DT over my network. Since I am asking why can't I control my series 2 tivo completely from my series 2 DT.


----------



## crocodileguy (Jun 22, 2006)

I want WPA support and I want it NOW


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Don't hold your breath, a lot of folks have been asking for that since WPA first rolled out. I really want it too, TiVo is the only reason I'm using WEP.


----------

